
Ask HN: Have you migrated from Go to Rust? - TXV
Our current codebase is written in Go, mostly web servers, middleware and queue workers. Some of Rust strengths (memory safety, concurrency, absence of GC) look well suited for our problem domain. We currently have the opportunity to overhaul part of our system to reduce some legacy technical debt, so I&#x27;m wondering if it makes sense to rewrite in Rust. I&#x27;m not looking to solve a specific technical challenge. Just curious. So, if you migrated from Go to Rust, I would love to hear about your experience.
======
karmakaze
[I use Go and love Rust]

Go has all those things except "absence of GC." It you're more careful you can
eliminate a lot of reallocations (e.g. make sure to use capacity param
whenever known).

What is the nature of "legacy technical debt" and how would it be
better/different with Rust?

------
mytailorisrich
Isn't concurrency a strength of Go? Does your current implementation perform
well?

You do not put forward any good reason to make the huge effort that rewriting
a production system in another language entails.

